# pen pals?



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a pen pal! Anyone who would be interested? Email or snail mail is fine.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay! Is there any specific type of pen pal you are looking for?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> Yay! Is there any specific type of pen pal you are looking for?


Not specifically. Just a nice person I can make friends with  common interests are preferable.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I like gooseberries.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I've never tried them.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I've never tried them.


You must. They are deeeeeeelicious!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Morimur said:


> You must. They are deeeeeeelicious!


Fresh or cooked?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> Fresh or cooked?


I've only ever tried them fresh, but they were very nice.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel so out of the loop now.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

SarahNorthman said:


> I feel so out of the loop now.


Please, don't; there are are so many good and caring people on this forum.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

samurai said:


> Please, don't; there are are so many good and caring people on this forum.


I know. I've met so many nice people here. I wish I could surround myself with y'all.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SarahNorthman said:


> Not specifically. Just a nice person I can make friends with  common interests are preferable.


What are your interests then?


----------

